# Atlas 760 Taper Attachment



## Privateer (Nov 19, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had a copy of the instructions that came with 760 model. I recently acquired one, and was curious about the purpose some of the holes in the bar that connects to the cross slide. Three of them have small screws that appear to set the elevation, and then there are the two holes in the centerline of the bar who's purpose doesn't readily spring to mind. I've done a search for the instructions but I have only managed to locate the 700 model instructions.




Also, if anyone has the dimensions of the little guide block that has the dovetail and slot for the bar, mounts to the cross slide, I would really appreciate hearing from you. 

Terry


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 19, 2013)

Found this on an old Ebay ad.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150755196940





Is this the block you were asking about?


----------



## Privateer (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you, and yes, that is the block I am referring to.

Terry

While not very legible I did see where one of the holes in question is put to use. Looks like a screw goes into the hole used to hold the chip cover in place.

- - - Updated - - -

Heh, I was able to finally read it all. Quite the eye strain, but thank you again for finding that little treasure.

Terry


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 19, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a straightened and cleaned up copy of the 760 Instruction Sheet.  If/When Downloads finally comes back up, if it isn't already in there, I'll upload it.  

Or if you send me your email address, I'll send it to you direct.  But not until Friday as I'm going out of state early in the morning.

Robert D.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 20, 2013)

Dan was able to provide one already, thank you. All I am lacking now are accurate dimensions of the guide block. I have an idea of how to fashion one, and I think I'll start on that tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## Privateer (Nov 20, 2013)

I received an email from Clausing which included a pdf of the 760 taper attachment. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 760 TAPER ATTACH.pdf

Which I thought was great, I was told they might even have the print, it is being looked into.

Terry


----------



## Old Man (May 30, 2015)

Did you ever get a print for the 760. I would be interested in having a copy. I have a need for one.


----------



## wa5cab (May 31, 2015)

Yes.  It is in Downloads.  However, you won't have access until you get up to 30 posts and get reclassed as Active Member.  If you are a member of the Yahoo Atlas_Craftsman Group, it is in their Files area.  If not, you can send me your email address in a PM and I'll send it to you direct.


----------

